# Landline Internet



## whiteheat (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anyone got information about obtaining a good reliable and cheap ISP. We are currently living in Jomtien and we have wifi but it cannot handle Skyping with video. I've seen an advert for True 4mb at 590 bht a month but is it like the UK where you have to pay line rental to someone else?. Just to chuck another spanner in the works, we may be moving to either the North or the South in about 5 months so we can't be tied to any lengthy long contrract unless it can move with us.

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Living in Jomtien offers the following possibilities:
ToT 7Mb (only internet) 
3BB 7 Mb (only internet)
TMN TV (Tipmannee Cable TV) (TV and internet)
Sophon Cable (TV and internet)
BTV (Banglamung TV) (TV and internet)
True (TV and internet)
Availability of any ISP depends on the exact location. Maybe you should ask in your area which is the best. 
Which one is best is also depending on location. In one location ToT is best, in an another location, 3BB or TMN are best. 
7Mb down/0.5Mb up for THB 599 is the "standard" at the moment. 
Effectively, down 3.5Mb and up 0.3Mb is the average.

Most providers would like you to commit for at least one year, but contracts for 6 months are possible too. 
Moving a line within a service area is no problem, but will definitely cause problems if you move out of the province.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Also refer to this post


----------

